
A Linguist Explains Why Texting and Tweeting Aren’t Ruining the English Language - BerislavLopac
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/neaanb/a-linguist-explains-why-texting-and-tweeting-arent-ruining-the-english-language
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20496643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20496643)

